
Ask HN: Background Check APIs - 29_29
I&#x27;m looking for a low cost high speed state, county and federal background check API. Is this a thing?
======
andyreed
For what purpose?

There are a number of KYC AML API services for banking.

A full background check requires consent from the subject and info like SSNs.

What purpose?

